# Someone earned a new title this weekend!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Earl got his Rally 1 Title this weekend down in Escondido. Here's crappie cell phone photo of Earl's collection so far. This after 3 ADBA Show Weekends, Working Pit Bull Championships, 1 UKC Conformation Show and 2 UKC Obedience Trails. He also has his ADBA Safe Dog 1 Certification, AKC CGC and his CSAU. Earl will be 2 years this coming Thursday April 12.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy cow! Congratulations!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

thats awesome! sucha decorated dog, thats amazing! congrats :cheers:

oh and my family moved up to norcal from Escondido when i was 4


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's Earl carb loading at the Pike in Long Beach on Friday afteroon. He wanted to make sure he had plenty of energy for the UKC trail on Saturday. hahaha!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thats awesome Doug.. congrats to you and Earl... he's got a mean lookin mug in the last pic.. lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats to you and Earl on your accomplishments. Love him "mean mugging" the beer lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such great news, congratulations to you all! HAHA I think he is squinting from the sun not mean muggin lol Earl is adorable though


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats! !


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow so impressive and only two.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats so awesome! I am so jealous, I wish I could do that with the girls ;( You and Lori have put into much work and it really shows congrats!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats you guys!!!!! You guys have done such a wonderful job with him  He's one hell of a worker and such a sweet boy


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

congrats!!
He's looking good!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

That is crazy awesome!!! Congrats! That last pic could be used in an advertisement :thumbsup:


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

VERY nice! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations guys! It's well deserved, you've done a great job with him!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

There you go.. Heck yeah man, ya'll need to keep kicking ( Y ) and taking names........ CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That's my boy! Congrats! That boy rocks everything he does.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice job! Congratulations to you guys and Earl!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. Big thanks go out to Lisa for breeding such wonderful dog and to Leri Hanson for training us on how to get the most out of Ear. Thanks Again!!!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

Earl is awesome!!!! great looking dog.


----------

